# Good luck to everyone that will be impacted by Hurricane Florence!



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Hoping everyone stays safe.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Big +1. I'm moving this over to General Discussion so more folks will see it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Definitely looks like a destructive storm for many with strong storm surge along the coast. People living in the path of the storm should be taking it very seriously.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

My wife is losing her mind with this hurricane, and thankfully the forecast has shifted it out of our area. Matthew and Irma were enough for me. I'm ready to move West of the Mississippi River away from the heat, humidity and flying insects.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn I think yellowknife, canada might fit those parameter (i dont know about the insects).


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Irony intensifies! Good luck all!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

The ström is not as intense as originally expected but there will be lots of rain and other issues. Hope all are well!


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

It's not slowing down like they said it would. It's way ahead of where it was predicted to be yesterday at this time.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Everything if fine so far here. We have gotten about 2 inches of rain and lots of wind but other than that we had the power go out for about a minute a little bit ago. I do have a lot of debris in the lawn from leaves and twigs.


----------

